# STEVO is 31



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday STEVO!!
























Have a great day!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO who ?? :?

Have yourself a good day STEVO.....turkey, cake _and_ ice cream ??


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday STEVO!!! Have a great day!!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*-


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What a wonderful day to have a birthday! Happy Birthday STEVO!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, it has been an awesome day with family and awesome food. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy belated one buddy...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply STEVO. Happy Birthday.

So did you have cake with that turkey? any candles in the turkey?


----------

